# Living in Niverville



## jgbonkowski (15 Mar 2017)

My husband & I currently live in Wpg & are looking at possibly moving to Niverville, MB. This would be our retirement move; however, we would both be still working in the city for a few more years. I'd like to hear feedback on living in Niverville.


----------



## mariomike (15 Mar 2017)

jgbonkowski said:
			
		

> I'd like to hear feedback on living in Niverville.



Living in Niverville is discussed here,

Possible Posting to Winnipeg - opinions on where to live  
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:vd00BtqbikQJ:https://army.ca/forums/index.php%3Ftopic%3D99609.0+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca
3 pages.

OP: "I have looked extensively at the town called Niverville, MB."


----------

